# Exterior door sill pan / flashing.



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

What do you recommend under an exterior door a pan type think like a sure sill or just the peel and stick flashing or something else? 

I want an new door it's going to be a pre-hung 36" door with two 14" sidelights. 

If anyone has opinions on doors that would be good too. I am planning on getting a woodgrain fiberglass one. 

Gotta get something before winter!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I prefer rigid where it can be done. 

You can make your own if you like.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sill pan and window and door tape up the framing at least 12" up the sides and over the nailing fin if there is one.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I use to make mine out of aluminum roll flashing. Just turn the edges up on the sides and inside edges. Turn the outside edge down about 3/8 inch. Where you make the corners of the turn up, use a good sealant there. Be sure to turn the inside edge up less than the thickness of the flooring. To cut the aluminum flashing, use a knife and score good along a straight edge, work the metal back and forth on one end of the line you scribed, the metal will break there then just pull it apart, it will tear down the scribed line. Worked great for me.


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

Any recommendations on what sill pan? The only ones I have seen are the sure sill ones at the home depot.

I have a homemade metal one under there now not as good as you are describing bigjim. I think my skill level would be better with a pre-made one


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

Is it a good idea to get low E glass in the sidelights or is it a waste of money or possibly a detriment? I am in a Minnesota so I am thinking in the winter letting the sun in would be a good idea. Probably thinking too much since we are only talking about sidelights. The low E ones are 100 bucks more. They only have low E available in the clear full length side lights so If I get anything else it wouldn't matter. There are also low E storm doors available and I want to get a storm door too.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Get it. Energy isn't getting any cheaper.


----------

